# Demon Dog from Costco



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the chain and collar! I grabbed this guy as well as I want to corpse him and will add a collar now that I have seen this!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

O M G ...... That's AWESOME!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Fantastic makeover!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice job, very cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Way cool!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Cute little puppy!  Awesome makeover.


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice job! I love it!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice little doggy!


----------



## Spookstar (Aug 21, 2012)

Love it! Does this one have a timer? I'm looking online, and see one for $25 with a timer (plus shipping). Thanks!


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

I am loving this tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Really nice job after seeing your transformation I will have to pick one up too now !!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellent job!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome job. I love the collar and chain, as well as his new coloring.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Spookstar said:


> Love it! Does this one have a timer? I'm looking online, and see one for $25 with a timer (plus shipping). Thanks!


Yes it has a timer setting.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh! He is such a cutie! Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought it looked cool right out of the box but after seeing what you did...WOW!!

Great make over!


----------



## rickdeckard (Jun 22, 2015)

Costco is also stocking a slightly larger dog for $36, but this one does seem to be a bargain. NICE job "plusing" it.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

He looks amazing!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks much better now, great job!


----------



## ElsBeth Lair (Jul 21, 2015)

It didnt come with any instructions and so I didn't know a timer was available, but it has a two way switch that I couldn't figure out the use for and so I am assuming it is a timer. I'll check it out.


----------



## Davebien (Oct 19, 2015)

It has a timer and COSTCO reduced the price to just over $5. I'd guess just for on hand in-store stock only. Just got one today!


----------



## CaptainsGirl (Apr 25, 2016)

Here's my Costco doggy makeover from last year. 
I named it "Precious" and made a doghouse mausoleum for it as well...


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Really nicely done, CaptainsGirl! That mausoleum is great and I love the little rat sticking out of the side. Those details put it over the top!


----------

